# Bench testing a lionel motor for 2023 Aclo engine



## richardm50 (Jun 19, 2011)

For some reason I am having a hard time remembering how I did this before.If someone could send me a picture of the steps I need to follow that would be great.All I have is just the motor I am testing so I am not using E-unit.Any ideas! Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Power+ to brush, other brush to coil, other coil connection to ground. One coil may be already connected to ground -. Reverse power wires to reverse motor.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with T-Man.

That said, do check to see what appears to be grounded to the motor frame ... the field coil one of the armature brushes. If the former, T-Man proceedure is OK. If the latter (which is the case on some Lionel motors), then flip flop the wiring ... center rail power to one of the field coil leads, a jump from there to the non-grounded armature brush can, and then a wire from the grounded brush can (or the grounded motor frame) back to the track's outer rail.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a general motor circuit without the e unit.


----------



## richardm50 (Jun 19, 2011)

*bench test 2023 motor*

T-Man,I am still not sure if I am doing his right,If the motor is facing me and the coil is in the back I have a blue wire coming off that on the right side now in the middle (coil) I have a Green wire and I jumper these two and then go from the right side bottom ground to the negative side of transformer them take the yellow wire on the right to the positive side of the transformer? Sound Right! Rich


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, if the colors match the location of this diagram.

The green goes through the coil to the frame. So connect the blue or yellow to the green, the other to the transformer,then with the last wire from the transformer touch the side of the motor.


----------



## richardm50 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it ! thanks for the help.Rich


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rich,

How about posting a pic or two of the motor? I'd love to see it.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

